# Monsoon 2022



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wow. This beast took on a life of its own here in Iron County.

How is it going up north?

I'm not sure I've ever seen this much rain day in and day out since I've lived here. It's been almost nonstop the last 6+ weeks. And it's really helpful type of rain unlike last summer.

Was up on the mountain today and I'm not sure I've ever seen Cedar Mt this green in August. The big runnels on Midway were full and flowing onto Highway 14. Navajo was fuller than I've seen in the summer for years. 

It's almost not a monsoon pattern as the clouds just sit over us most of the day.

Fingers crossed other regions are filling up their reservoirs and soils are drinking up the rain after being parched for so long.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it was colorcountry that said the storms in Utah County have been all hat, no cattle. His statement holds true.

We’ve seen a little rain here and there, but nothing like you guys are seeing down south.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

All hat, no cattle, indeed. At least my hunting grounds are down that way. Can't wait to go down for the archery opener and see what green country looks like. Sounds like I might even get rained on!


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> I think it was colorcountry that said the storms in Utah County have been all hat, no cattle. His statement holds true.
> 
> We’ve seen a little rain here and there, but nothing like you guys are seeing down south.


It has been basically the same in my area...lots of clouds and little rain (although it is raining as I speak).


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

backcountry said:


> Wow. This beast took on a life of its own here in Iron County.
> 
> How is it going up north?
> 
> ...


everytime I look at the weather for thousand lake its been showing rain lately I hope that's true and that there is some good horn growth for them deer.. cant wait to get down there.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Wow. This beast took on a life of its own here in Iron County.
> 
> How is it going up north?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update. Have you seen how full Quichapa is by chance? Thanks


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Not in two weeks but it was shockingly full by then. Assuming the jet stream doesn't suddenly shift and patterns turn epically dry I'd assume their will be some waterfowl this autumn.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Irish Lad said:


> Thanks for the update. Have you seen how full Quichapa is by chance? Thanks


I came down Right Hand tonight. Can see it real well from the boy scout turn, It's getting pretty full again ..


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Can see it real well from the boy scout turn. ..


you're aging yourself.


I asked my daughters a couple weeks ago if they knew the name of that turn. They didn't. They had never heard that story.

I remember going and hiking down off that edge and finding cassette tapes, and other debris not long after the crash.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was a little kid when the boy scout thing happened. I remember seeing a clip about it on the news and my dad just happened to be driving his old blue chevy around the turn with my brother and I when they were getting their footage of the boy scout turn and we got to be on TV! Kinda weird to think now how that road hasn't always been paved all the way up to the Urie Creek road. A buddy of my uncles almost met the same fate as the boy scouts snowmobiling around that turn one year.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Not in two weeks but it was shockingly full by then. Assuming the jet stream doesn't suddenly shift and patterns turn epically dry I'd assume their will be some waterfowl this autumn.


Thanks!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

PBH said:


> you're aging yourself.
> 
> 
> I asked my daughters a couple weeks ago if they knew the name of that turn. They didn't. They had never heard that story.
> ...


It was a very sad, and bad deal. I was not making light of it at all. That's just was a lot of people called it after that. 
I never knew of a name for it before then. Before the cement barriers got put up I knew of several times that turn got missed. 
And yes I am aging myself........ 😎

I'll throw another one out there 😉
How about the girls camp turn ?? That was another turn that got missed a few times. Luckily no one was killed on that one. In fact wasn't any real bad injuries that time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Speaking of the boy scouts, that camp del webb camp they would always go to is no longer owned by the scouts. It went up for sale a few years ago and some guys from Hurricane bought it thinking it would be a trophy elk mecca for them. Little did they know that while the surrounding properties have good elk hunting the elk don't bother with the old scout camp. They cross through occasionally, but they certainly don't treat it as a hang out. So they went up and hunted their elkless land for a couple years and eventually got sick of watching elk on all the neighbors and called it quits lol.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Woke up to find that my moat had re-filled again. Ugh. My newly planted lawn had just germinated, and was looking all green....

...and now it's hidden under water.

1.5" (9/13 + 9/14) according to the KUTCedar44 weather station near my house.


This was a better storm for the whole area -- it didn't just hit certain localized spots. I think it soaked all of southern Utah.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

this is crazy.

Monday:









Tuesday morning:









Wednesday morning:










🤷‍♂️
🐟 🐟 🐟🎣


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

PBH said:


> this is crazy.
> 
> Monday:
> View attachment 153354
> ...


You weren't kidding, that is a MOAT! Get you an alligator


----------

